# [erledigt:]Kein Kernel mehr bootbar nach Update

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

seit Tagen probiere ich, wieder ein lauffähiges System nach einem:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

zu erhalten.

Es lief bei meinem 64-bit-genkernel 2.6.39 zunächst alles scheinbar problemlos durch, doch beim Neustart fingen dann die Probleme an.

So bootet der Rechner mit diesem Kernel mit ein paar Fehlermeldungen (u.a. etwas mit "udev") sogar bis zum graphischen Login (gdm) durch-nur wird weder meine USB-Tastatur noch meine USB.Maus erkannt, ein Druck auf "s-abf" bringt leider auch nichts-das System hängt vollkommen (zumindest blinkt noch der Cursor im Eingabeprompt des gdm). Also half nur noch der "Ausschalter" und unter meinem Zweitsystem, Debian 6.0 konnte ich dann das Journal (ext3) wieder herstellen.

Also mit Debian (64bit) über chroot reingegangen und mal Folgendes probiert:

```
emerge -1v linux-headers glibc binutils-config binutils gcc-config gcc
```

und anschließend noch

```
emerge -ev system
```

probiert.

Dann wieder über chroot rein und mal den genkernel 3.7.10 probiert, der dann nach "mdev" hängt und der Bildschirmhintergrund sich dann auch noch grün verfärbt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Also heute manuell den Kernel 3.7.10 gebaut (ohne initramfs). Dieser Kernel bleibt hängen bei:

```
usb 4-3: Manufacturer:Logitech

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access Generic Storage Device 0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI:2

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Vor allem verstehe ich [sdb] nicht-ich habe nichts anderes am Rechner hängen (z. B. einen USB-Stick)!?

Ich meine, bei meiner S-ATA-Festplatte nichts besonders zu haben:

auf /dev/sda1 ist Windows; auf /dev/sda2 mein Gentoo und auf /dev/sda3 mein Debian 6.0 installiert (keine extra boot-Partition).

Gebootet wird alles mit grub2 aus Debian (dabei passe ich unter Gentoo den jeweiligen Eintrag in der menu.lst des grub-legacy an). Dort steht u.a. Folgendes drin:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 scandelay=0
```

Hier nun das Ergebnis von lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0e08 (rev a1)

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

04:05.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
```

Wie komme ich also wieder zu einem lauffähigem System??

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Sat Mar 16, 2013 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Nach einigen Updates müssen die Konfigurationsdateien aktualisiert werden was bei gentoo aus verständlichen Gründen nicht automatisch gemacht wird.

Wenn du wieder mit einem chroot drin bist würde ich dir empfehlen mal ein "etc-update" laufen zu lassen, ausserdem wäre "revdep-rebuild" aus dem gentoolkit Paket auch keine schlechte Idee.

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> Also heute manuell den Kernel 3.7.10 gebaut (ohne initramfs). Dieser Kernel bleibt hängen bei:
> 
> ```
> usb 4-3: Manufacturer:Logitech
> 
> ...

 

Also ein sdb gibt es nur wenn sda bereits belegt ist und infolge der aussage des Kernels das sdb "removable" ist muss es ja ein Art USB Stick sein, möglicherweise ein zwei in einem Gerät wie einige UMTS-Sticks. Doch solange deine feste HD sda ist sollte das ja nicht stören.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nach einigen Updates müssen die Konfigurationsdateien aktualisiert werden was bei gentoo aus verständlichen Gründen nicht automatisch gemacht wird.
> 
> Wenn du wieder mit einem chroot drin bist würde ich dir empfehlen mal ein "etc-update" laufen zu lassen, ausserdem wäre "revdep-rebuild" aus dem gentoolkit Paket auch keine schlechte Idee.
> 
>  *Andreas O. wrote:*   Also heute manuell den Kernel 3.7.10 gebaut (ohne initramfs). Dieser Kernel bleibt hängen bei:
> ...

 

etc-update lief mit "nichts zu tun" durch.

revdep-rebuild liefert Folgendes (eigentlich will ich momentan den nvidia-driver nicht und hatte diesen auch schon ungemerged-habe nun den "nouveau" im Kernel aktiviert):

```
* Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 45% ]  *   broken /usr/lib32/wine/opencl.dll.so (requires libOpenCL.so.1)

[ 67% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libMagickCore.so.5.0.0 (requires libOpenCL.so.1)

[ 90% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/wine/opencl.dll.so (requires libOpenCL.so.1)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib32/wine/opencl.dll.so -> app-emulation/wine

 *   /usr/lib64/libMagickCore.so.5.0.0 -> media-gfx/imagemagick

 *   /usr/lib64/wine/opencl.dll.so -> app-emulation/wine

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot   app-emulation/wine:0 media-gfx/imagemagick:0

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.10-gentoo

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                 [ ok ]

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.32.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.10-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.32.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work ...

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j4 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Fehler 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/work/'

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

Ach ja, was mir so auf die Schnelle noch einfällt: ich kann die chroot-Umgebung mit exit verlassen, kann dann aber weder /mnt/gentoo/dev noch /mnt/gentoo unmonten, da hier wohl noch was im Hintergrund laufen soll (ich weiß aber nicht, was- ich bin in keinem dieser Verzeichnisse   :Rolling Eyes:   )

Schon mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  :Smile: 

Andreas

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst mit fuser $ordner und lsof $ordner herausfinden, welcher Prozess noch auf den $ordner zugreift.

----------

## schmidicom

Als du im Kernel auf Nouveau umgestellt hast hast du da auch die "VIDEO_CARDS"-Variable in "/etc/portage/make.conf" angepasst?

Wenn nicht solltest du das noch machen und danach nochmal ein "emerge --newuse --update --deep --with-bdeps=y -av @world" laufen lassen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild liefert Folgendes (eigentlich will ich momentan den nvidia-driver nicht und hatte diesen auch schon ungemerged-habe nun den "nouveau" im Kernel aktiviert)
> 
> ...

 

Hm, ist der nouveau Treiber mit dieser Kernel Version für deine Grafikkarte schon kompatibel? Aus dem  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1) 
> ```
> ...

  ist leider nur schlecht ersichtlich um was für ein Grafik Chipsatz es sich handelt.

Ein wenig unverständlich ist warum du nun doch wieder versuchst den proprietären nvidia-drivers (zusätzlich?) zu installieren.

Falls du nun doch eher nvidia-drivers nutzen möchtest, dann nimm die aktuelle Version (313.26) die ist auch mit linux 3.7 kompatibel.

Nimm doch bitte zunächst auch erst mal xdm aus dem Runlevel heraus - so ist es wahrscheinlich einfacher erst mal zwischen lauffähigen Basissystem und eventuell inkompatiblen X Treibern zu unterscheiden.

----------

## Andreas O.

@Josef.95: Guter Tipp mit dem nouveau-Treiber, ich hatte den verwechselt mit dem Eintrag "nv" in der früheren xorg.conf...  :Embarassed: 

Da es den Eintrag "nv" nicht mehr gibt, wie komme ich trotzdem wieder an den "nv" und nicht an den "vesa"-Treiber?

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine GT520 1024 MB NVIDIA, wird wahrscheinlich wirklich noch nicht von dem nouveau-Treiber unterstützt, so dass der Eintrag aus dem Kernel wieder rauskommt.

Eigentlich will ich den proprietären NVIDIA-Treiber nicht mehr, er wurde von mir ja bereits deinstalliert. Muss wohl noch einen Eintrag aus der make.conf (nvidia) rausnehmen, damit dies in den Abhängkeiten keine Rolle mehr spielt.

Das mit dem xdm ist auch eine gute Idee, so dass ich zumindest wieder mal ggf. mit meinem alten 2.6.39-genkernel booten kann.

Was mich aber einfach stutzig macht, ist, dass weder mein 2.6.39-genkernel noch mein 3.7.10-genkernel funktionieren (der 2.6.39er funktionierte vor dem Update ja einwandfrei und nun kommt irgendein "udev"-bzw. "mdev"-Fehler und Tastatur+Maus sind plötzlich tot...

@schmidicom: Nouveau hat sich, denke ich, erledigt (s.o.);

@Finswimmer:  fuser und lsof werde ich demnächst ausprobieren

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, habe ich mir schon überlegt, den 2.6.32-Kernel aus Debian samt Modulen und initrd rüberzukopieren, vielleicht kriege ich ja dann mal einen bootbaren Kernel...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jetzt weiß ich ja, was ich am Wochenende zu tun habe   :Wink: 

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Quote:*   

> Da es den Eintrag "nv" nicht mehr gibt, wie komme ich trotzdem wieder an den "nv" und nicht an den "vesa"-Treiber?

 

Mann, jetzt hatte ich so lange ein funktionierendes System, dass meine Kenntnisse mittlerweile wieder eingerostet sind, habs nun selbst rausgefunden   :Wink: 

einfach den Eintrag in der /etc/make.conf abgeändert auf:

```
#VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"
```

xdm habe ich nun auch aus dem default runlevel rausgenommen:

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

Habe nun gerade nochmal ein "world"-update am Laufen, nachdem sich 

```
emerge --depclean -p
```

beschwert hatte wg. fehlender Lizenzabhängkeiten, danach mache ich es mal ohne "-p".

----------

## Josef.95

Das ganze klingt auch ein wenig nach einem nicht funktionierenden udev

Überprüfe bitte mal ob im Kernel DEVTMPFS=y verfügbar ist (das wird fürs aktuelle udev zwingend benötigt).

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Das ganze klingt auch ein wenig nach einem nicht funktionierenden udev
> 
> Überprüfe bitte mal ob im Kernel DEVTMPFS=y verfügbar ist (das wird fürs aktuelle udev zwingend benötigt).

 

Mit "udev" liegen wir schon mal richtig. O.g. Option war aber aktiviert im Kernel.

Also mal in der chroot-Umgebung probiert, udev zu unmergen und wieder zu emergen.

Danach nochmal gebootet mit dem 3.7.10-gentoo-Kernel (selbst gebaut), dabei konnte bis hierher gebootet werden (mit grünem Hintergrund):

```
...

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
```

Also in meiner Verzweiflung nun trotz aller Warnungen "udev" deinstalliert und nochmal mit meinem 3.7.10er-Kernel gebootet.

Jetzt hatte ich zwar das Problem, dass meine (externe) Firmware für meine TV-Karte PVR-350 von Hauppauge nicht geladen werden konnte (brauche ich die überhaupt noch, da ich nun die Connexant-Treiber im Kernel aktiviert habe?), also eine Bootverzögerung, aber danach landete ich endlich in einem Eingabeprompt, wo ich als root momentan versuche, das System wieder zu reparieren.

Ich vermute mal, dass ein falscher Eintrag in der/den Konfigurationsdatei(en?) zu "udev" meine Probleme verursacht (ich habe da aber nie was manuell verändert).

----------

## Andreas O.

So, nachdem ich udev deinstalliert hatte, konnte ich mich endlich wieder einloggen.

Nach mehreren revdep-rebuild, kurzzeitigem Deinstallieren sogar von linux-utils etc. manuellem Installieren von linux-utils und udev mit der --nodeps Option hatte ich es nun endlich geschafft, dass revdep-rebuild alle Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst hatte.

Also voller Hoffnung neu gebootet und nun bin ich wieder ganz am Anfang:

```
Danach nochmal gebootet mit dem 3.7.10-gentoo-Kernel (selbst gebaut), dabei konnte bis hierher gebootet werden (mit grünem Hintergrund):

Code:   

...

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
```

Laut emerge --info handelt es sich um die Version:

```
udev-197-r8
```

Mittlerweile habe ich die Schnauze voll von diesem "udev"-gibt es dafür eine vernünftige Alternative bzw. kann man das System vernünftig auch ohne "udev" betreiben?

----------

## Andreas O.

Sorry, dass ich mich zum Schluss etwas "ausgekotzt" habe über "udev", ich wollte damit keinem zu nahe treten, ich weiß ja, welche tolle Arbeit die Entwickler (meistens ehrenamtlich!) leisten   :Embarassed: 

Außerdem noch vielen Dank an alle, die mich unterstützt haben.

Ich werde nun das komplette System erst mal sichern und dann mit einer Minimal-CD neu aufsetzen.

Also: nichts für ungut nochmal   :Wink: 

Andreas

----------

